# Apple Computer Layout Planning Programs



## grashley (Aug 27, 2015)

I am trying to find a good program for layout planning which is compatible with Apple computers. I hate to pay $30 or more, just to find out I do not like them or they do not do much.

Any suggestions?
What do you use?


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I use an Apple computer, but I've never looked for any programs for layout planning. Sorry I can't help you.....


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

I am a Mac person, and the only program I have ever found is Railmodeller. Here is a thread where we discussed it before.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=24950


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Here is another thread on the subject:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=21403


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

I have bought the railmodeller pro and so far it is a nice program as I use a MacBook Pro comp. and it's worth the 30.00 to me I believe they have a trial program as you can play with it to see how you like it but doesn't have all the features the paid for program has . But an extensive track list from all manufacturers and gives tallies of how much and what track for your design..


----------

